# $73.00



## Lucky Lance (Dec 29, 2004)

So I've burnt up TWO TEKIN SPEC 2 speedo's. I can get a replacement for one for $73.00 or I could buy something else. Is there any speedo out there that would be more worth my time and investment so this doesn't happen any more. I guess the first one was my fault, (bad solder job), but the second just smoked one day on my chassis dyno and after sending it in I was told it was un-repairable and would cost $73.00 to replace. What's your opinion? Also, is a TEKIN gen 1 (not an RS PRO) but just an RS supposed to have a BLINKY setting. I can't seem to get mine set that way and I don't want to cheat the other guys?


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

On the RS update to 223 if you don't have it. Put it in blinky and lock it in.


----------



## tbroecker01 (Feb 3, 2013)

Lucky Lance said:


> So I've burnt up TWO TEKIN SPEC 2 speedo's. I can get a replacement for one for $73.00 or I could buy something else. Is there any speedo out there that would be more worth my time and investment so this doesn't happen any more. I guess the first one was my fault, (bad solder job), but the second just smoked one day on my chassis dyno and after sending it in I was told it was un-repairable and would cost $73.00 to replace. What's your opinion? Also, is a TEKIN gen 1 (not an RS PRO) but just an RS supposed to have a BLINKY setting. I can't seem to get mine set that way and I don't want to cheat the other guys?


Check out the HobbyWing ESCs, such as the v3.1, the v3.1-1S, the xtreme stock, justock, and the stock spec.
The prices range from $50 (justock) to $187 (v3.1 and v3.1-1s).
Every esc that HW sells, is ROAR approved, when programmed to blinky mode. The Justock is nice because the internal timing is permanently set to 0 degrees (and cannot be adjusted), making it in 'blinky' mode 100% of the time.

In my club, several drivers run the Justock and are as competitive as the guys who run Tekins (RS gen1 and gen2). I run a Justock in my sk and my pro4 and the car is just as fast.

Here is a link to the HW's escs I just talked about:
HobbyWing 1/10 ESC

Contact BroeckerRacing if you are interested in buying.


----------



## horsedog (Nov 24, 2010)

my opinion, novak edge for blinky only, tiny footprint, low weight, easy setup, and you can get them used very reasonable. novak impact for blinky plus having option to go open with no computer needed. i have one edge, 3 impacts, and a hobbywing-


----------



## toytech (Mar 21, 2007)

impact or hw 3.1 2 cell version.


----------

